
Finally GoT ended and are we care more about the dog being patted? - ngcc_hk
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/20/arts/television/thrones-finale-reactions.html
======
DerekL
> Finally GoT ended and are we care more about the dog being patted?

Did a dog write this post title?

